# Kawasaki H2R smoke sum all............



## 1Alpha1 (Sep 20, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bn90sVCDHwo/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=hnukek3emdf8


----------



## Little Al (Sep 21, 2018)

Horses for courses different machines for different purposes Bike quick off the line F1 car at a disadvantage in a more or less straight line put some corners in the track,unfair on the fighter it was not in its design environment different ball game when it gets airborne Distorted results only viable when like for like 2 middle of the grid F1 cars raced 2 British super bikes/riders on the Brands Hatch inter circuit bikes got 10 sec start in a 10 minute +1lap race at the race ends the cars were some 45 secs ahead Down force & cornering speed being the difference speed on the straights being comparable


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Sep 21, 2018)

I don't think that it was intended to settle anything. Just an attempt for Kawasaki to garner some publicity.

Not so much different than some of the stupid car commercials that are on tv now-a-days.

*Like this one:*

https://video.search.yahoo.com/vide...517728561&fr2=p:s,v:v&fr=yset_chr_syc_hp&tt=b


----------



## spyder62 (Sep 21, 2018)

When I saw h2 I had to click on this thread. When I was a youngin back in the 70’s my brother had a Kawasaki 750 triple. I believe it was an h2. It was a 2 stroke street bike. Pretty fast for its day. I almost fell off the back of it once carrying a can of gas. Borrowed it a couple of times without him knowing. We used to call it smokin joe. It looked like the mosquito truck going down the road. I guess they named this new bike after the old one.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Sep 21, 2018)

spyder62 said:


> When I saw h2 I had to click on this thread. When I was a youngin back in the 70’s my brother had a Kawasaki 750 triple. I believe it was an h2. It was a 2 stroke street bike. Pretty fast for its day. I almost fell off the back of it once carrying a can of gas. Borrowed it a couple of times without him knowing. We used to call it smokin joe. It looked like the mosquito truck going down the road. I guess they named this new bike after the old one.




Yeah, the new H2 / H2R is a large four-stroke. 1st ever factory manufactured super-charged engine. The H2R is a factory replica race-bike, is very expensive and in very limited numbers available for sale. Word on the street is $50K. 

Don't know much more than that about it. Anyways, leave it to Kawasaki to set the super bike standards among the Japanese makers.

https://www.cycleworld.com/2015/03/...ycle-review-first-ride-photos-specifications/


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Little Al (Sep 22, 2018)

1Alpha1 said:


> Yeah, the new H2 / H2R is a large four-stroke. 1st ever factory manufactured super-charged engine. The H2R is a factory replica race-bike, is very expensive and in very limited numbers available for sale.
> 
> Don't know much more than that about it. Anyways, leave it to Kawasaki to set the super bike standards among the Japanese makers.
> 
> https://www.cycleworld.com/2015/03/...ycle-review-first-ride-photos-specifications/


Having raced bike of most capacities on road & road circuits for over 45 years (till they wouldn't renew my race license"age"there are 2 things consistent no matter size or power you get wet if you ride/race in the rain & all are capable of pitching you down the road if you overdo the right hand twisting


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Sep 22, 2018)

Yes, that's the thing about motorcycles. They tend to want to fall down. It's up to you (the rider) to counteract that tendency.


----------

